# ?
!
 ,    ,       .
   ,       ,         (// / )?        ,        .  
 -   ,   ?
 !

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## Broll

.
           ,                ,             , ,  .
       ,    ?

----------


## Server56

, ,       ?
,  ?
       .

----------


## Broll

Server56,       ,      .
,       ?     ?

----------

90          -     -

----------


## Server56

> ?


   ,   .      .      ?

----------


## Server56

> 


 .

----------

> .


        -            ?

----------


## Server56

,   ?
**  .

----------


## Broll

> ,   .      .      ?


   ,   ,      ,                .

----------


## Server56

,    ** .
   ,   ,   ,       .
,     .
   -  ,      . . .

----------


## Broll

Server56,   !

----------


## zempart

. 36   "1.                ,  : ...
4)  ,     , ** , **  , **           .     ,     ,            ."

    13.08.2006 N 491 "                            ,            ()  ,   "
"2.     :
)  ,               ,     ;
)  ,   ,     ,   ,  ,      , ** , , ** ,     ,     ."

. 39   "1.               ."

----------


## Server56

> ,  ,    **


    .  ,    ,   +   .
, ,  ,     ,   - 1 .  ,   - 1 .    . .        .
             .
**   ,  **  .

----------


## zempart

> **   ,  **  .


  , ,  .    ...  : , ,  ?  :Smilie:    :   (            ).    ,        ,   ..,  ..  .

----------


## Server56

- .
    .
     ( )         .
      .     .

----------


## zempart

,        ,   ,        -    .       .

----------


## Server56

> 


      .
    -  .

----------


## Broll

zempart, Server56,     !
,  ,        ,   ,      ...

----------


## .

> ,    ** .
>    ,   ,   ,       .
> ,     .
>    -  ,      . . .


 ,      . 
     1  ,     .      3 ,     ,    -.      ,     ?    ,        , , .        (     ,       ) ,    ,     ?
 ,  ,      ,     .   ,      ().

----------


## Server56

,        .
    .
    (  ) -       ,     .

----------


## .

.    ? 
    ,      .     ()   ,      ,  .

----------


## zempart

> 


    ...

. 36  
1.                ,  :
4)  ,     ,     ,    ,            .     ,     ,            .

----------


## Server56

.
  ,   - .

----------


## zempart

> ()   ,      ,  .


       ,            //  .

----------

